

Python TripleSec encryption - malgorithms
https://keybase.io/triplesec/triplesec_now_in_python.html

======
memracom
What do cryptographers have to say about this?

Also, it is not really triple encrypting anything. For example, lets say we
have 3 functions x+7, x _3, x /9 and we apply these in turn to a secret value
x. Is it triple calculated? Or triple encrypted? Or have we just created a new
untested algorithm called (x+7)_3 /9? And note that we could simplify this to
1/3 * (x+7).

If you think of encryption as a twisting and tangling process, how do you know
that the subsequent steps don't do some untwisted and untangling, in effect
canceling out early encryption?

~~~
petar
Let's just say that Ronald Rivest cannot answer your question, so the claim
here is "If you believe the soundness of RSA (or any crypto for that matter),
then you should believe TripleSec." This, of course, is because they are all
based on the same axiomatic assumptions, which should leave you wanting to
crack a book open.

